# Any info on Firebrook Poodles in NJ?



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

I am looking for a miniature breeder that actually checks knees and hips as well as eyes and keeps the dogs in a home environment. Does anyone have any opinions on Dr. Nola Mahoney/Firebrook Poodles?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know Nola and some of her poodles and I give her a giant thumbs up for how she rears them. They are home raised and well socialized and she is diligent about health testing. I have to admit a slight bias as she has my mpoo's sire, Am & Cn Champion Cabryn Lone Ranger, TP. I think you'll find her to be very helpful and open about her breeding goals and her poodles. Good luck with your poodle search!:clover:


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

I was in touch with her during my last search when I was considering a mini, and asked her about one of her dogs, known by a good friend of mine, that has a severe case of luxating patella. Her response not only showed a complete lack of responsibility but was also extremely rude. I wouldn't go near her with a ten foot pole.


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

NorthJerseyGirrl, would you tell me who else you contacted in your search for a mini?


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Not many because I realized pretty quickly that another toy would be best for us, but I can tell you that what started my search for Poodle No. 2 was my friend (same one I mentioned in my post) getting a mini from Aery in TN. Aery Poodles Aery That dog is a work of art - she is so stunning and lively, I was overwhelmed with poodle envy! So that is the place I would send you. The breeder, Richard, shipped the dog to NJ - possibly because she was already two years old. She was a show dog that apparently did not have a perfect gait, so he took her back and rehomed her to my friend, but my goodness, the sight of her bounding around my friend's yard made my jaw drop. I contacted him, but he referred me to someone with one of his dogs. I can't remember whether it was an adult or a puppy - I think she was a cobreeder - but the dog was too big for us. My friend's dog is a small mini. 

I also talked to this breeder, Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN even though I was not really lookng for an agility dog. Her dogs are just so gorgeous! and she was very helpful. But she referred me to a colleague, who had an adult to rehome. Absolute Silver, Miniature Poodles, AGILITY, CONFORMATION and OBEDIENCE, Winona, MN I almost went for it. The dog was beautiful and seemed amazing, but she had been debarked, and I would have hated that. Plus they were asking a lot of money for a 6-year-old dog, I thought. 

My friend and I talked about going to visit Light and Lively on Staten Island, and their dogs look beautiful, but we never made it. Welcome to Light N' Lively Miniature Poodles

Good luck with the hunt! It can be exhausting but you'll forget all that.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*whome*: I hope your search for a mpoo is going along okay. I was reading another thread earlier and this post caught my eye. 



TLP said:


> People can represent themselves anyway they want on the internet and you may trust what they say, just because they have been a member of the forum (where you are voicing your questions) for a long time. But unless you know that person personally you really do not have the details on their background and now you are relying on them to give you opinions about someone else.


I so agree! Listen to everyone, sift through the verifiable facts (health test results, longevity, etc.) and input for what has merit to you. Contact breeders _directly, _and if possible owners of theirs dogs too. You will not find a breeder who doesn't have a detractor somewhere, or something in his or her lines that is not "perfect." Keep the faith, there_ is_ a sound mpoo out there for you somewhere, though the wait can feel interminable, I know! Hang in there, and please let us know how things go.:clover:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I remember not so long ago someone who PFers thought was a wonderful reputable breeder........turned out not to be so. Again, take the information from others on an internet forum, but do your own due diligence and check with local Poodle Clubs, people who have their dogs, etc. and the breeder themselves!!!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My Jazz is from Nola. He has been the light of our lives. Very smart, very agile and easy to train. Nola did all the health testing and has been there for any questions afterwards. I would recommend her.


----------

